# Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland



## grubenreiner (3. Februar 2017)

Im November war ich 10 Tage in Portugals Hinterland unterwegs, und hab bisher noch nichst dazu berichtet.

Barben gab es diesesmal endlich einige, die erhoffte Comizo fehlt immer  noch. aber es war eine herrliche Woche mit abwechslungsreicher  Fischerei.

Die lange Story dazu werde ich in einem Printmedium veröffentlichen, ich  bitte daher um Verständniss dass ich hier nur einige Anektoden am Rande  erzählen werde.

John hatte mich am Flughafen abgeholt und wir fuhren zum Rio Sado. 
Die Flüsse waren leider aufgrund des fehlenden Regens eher Aufreihungen  von Ponds und Pools. mit kleinen Bächlein dazwischen. Am Sado haben wir  meist entlang der großen Seerosenfelder und unter Büschen gefischt, wir  konnten hier viele Barben, einige Schuppis sowie Karauschen/ Giebel  fangen. Am besten lief Dosenmais an leichter Pose. Die Fische haben  Power ohne Ende, so war es zwar komisch  2gr. Posen an 0,35er oder 0,40er  Hauptschnur zu fischen, selbst die war aber noch tlw. zu schwachbrüstig.
Später waren wir noch am Alqueva-Stausee. Unvorstellbar, der größte Stau  Europas mit 25 km2. Wir haben lediglich einen Seitenarm befischt,  dieser hat aber schon über 400 ha. und wir haben nur eine Stelle  gefunden wo wir ans Wasser kamen, alles andere ist eingezäuntes Farm-  oder Jagdland. 
Auf den Bildern sieht man die Totholzsituation, nicht ganz einfach da zu fischen.
Die Fische waren nur im Holz zu finden, sie da raus zu bringen war das  Problem. Wir haben ein paar richtig große verloren, man kann sich das  kaum vorstellen, 3lbs Karpfenrute geht in Vollbiegung und beim Versuch  gegenzuhalten fetzt es wahlweise ne 0,40er Mono oder das 30lbs  Geflechtvorfach. John ist sicher das waren große Comizos, ansonsten  hätte ich auf Waller getippt aufgrund der schieren Power.
Direkt vor unseren Füßen hatten wir eines morgens einen Giebelschwarm,  herrliche Fischerei mit der Centerpin und leichten Wagglern. In 2 Stunden zu zweit über 25 Fische zwischen mit tlw mehreren Pfund stückgewicht.
 Nachts sprangen hinter den toten Bäumen, unerreichbar für uns jede Menge  Karpfen, aufgrund der Platscher und dem was ich sehen konnte würde ich  einige davon an die 40 lbs Marke setzen. An der Staumauer konnten wir in  nur 1m tiefen Wasser mehrere 30 Pfünder beim fressen beobachten, leider  besteht hier Angelverbot.
Da Barben aber das Ziel waren und wir sie hier nicht rausbekamen fuhren wir zurück an den Sado, an eine neue Stelle.
Auch dort gab es wieder Barbe und Karpfen. Es ist schon komisch in  stehendem Wasser mit Federkielposen auf Barbe an den Seerosen zu  fischen.  Interessanterweise haben viele dortige  Arten etwas  kleinere Mäuler.
Am Schluß sind wir noch einen Nachmittag auf einen kleinen Namenlosen  Stau und haben Schwarzbarsche gefangen. Sehr kurzweilige Fischerei und  drillstarke Fische. Interessant auch hier, die üblichen recht großen  Bassbaits haben versagt, ich fing aber knapp 30 Stück auf meinen besten  Forellengummifisch , 2,5cm pink Bubblegum glitter. 


Tagsüber gab es Sonnenbrand bei 25°C, morgens um 4 war dann der  Schlafsack zugefroren. Wir haben da in Portugal campen und Nachtfischen  verboten ist immer nur auf der Liege unter freiem Himmel gepennt. 

Ein Highlight waren noch die Fischotter, mehrmals haben sie nachts unter  unseren Ruten geplätschert. Als ich einen seichten, etwas schnelleren  Abschnitt entlang gepirscht bin konnte ich sogar einen m vor mir im  glasklaren Wasser jagen sehen. Die Barben haben das weite gesucht aber  diese Eleganz und Schnelligkeit beobachten zu können war das Wert.

Bei austreichend Regen und steigenden Pegeln in den Flüßen dort muss das  ein ganz unglaubliches Revier sein, ich hoffe dieses Timing irgendwann  hin zu bekommen.

Und jetzt hab ich eh schon zuviel geschrieben, also lass ich noch ein paar Bilder, ohne Reihenfolge, sprechen.
































]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







































Danke fürs reinschauen,
Axel


----------



## rosebad (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

Toller Bericht, tolle Bilder.

Ich habe gesehen, das du dich verletzt hast und die Geier am Himmel kreisen schon. ;-))

Petri.


----------



## Ines (3. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

Danke für die Impressionen. Wo in Portugal war das?


----------



## JasonP (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

Danke für den klasse Bericht. Macht wieder Lust auf Portugal... nicht nur kulinarisch


----------



## Andal (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

Sehr schön! #6


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*



Ines schrieb:


> Wo in Portugal war das?



Unterschiedlich. Rio Sado in der Gegend um Santa Margarita do Sado sowie Alqueva Stausee, am Nordwestufer.

Danke euch.


----------



## pennfanatic (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

Wie kam es zur Verletzung?
Die fliege macht sich aber nicht gut da.


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

Ich hab an einem Spot, im Uferwasser meinen Kescherbereich frei geräumt von Totholz und Kraut. Da hingen ein paar recht scharfe Muscheln dran, nur wußte mein Schienbein das nicht .
Die Fliegen waren quasi nur kurzzeitige aber hartnäckig nervige Statisten .




rosebad schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen, das du dich verletzt hast und die Geier am Himmel kreisen schon. ;-))



Viel gefährlicher! Das sind Störche die da Kreisen, da ziehe ich dne Geier vor, der wollen dich wenigstens nur fressen und nicht wie Meister Adebar einen Balg anhängen.


----------



## grubenreiner (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

ich hab hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## glavoc (7. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

Danke für die Eindrücke und die Fotos! Auch krass das "zwischen den Bäumen" angeln.
lg und Petri!


----------



## Ines (8. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

Wirklich toll!


----------



## anglermeister17 (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Kurzbericht portugiesisches Hinterland*

Danke dir für die tollen Eindrücke u Fotos von dort!


----------

